# Frage zur Overlay Installation

## 3PO

Nachdem ich es nun endlich geschafft habe, dass layman wieder funktioniert (siehe hier), habe ich auch schon das nächste Problem.

Ich möchte xine-lib 1.2 aus dem berkano Overlay installieren (--> genauer gesagt xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247.ebuild).

Ich habe dann mit "layman -a berkano" auch das Overlay hinzugefügt und anschliesend mit "layman -S" und "update-eix" gesynct.

So weit so gut, allerdings erscheint diese Version und das Overlay nicht:   :Sad: 

```
vdr02 tmp # eix xine-lib

* media-libs/xine-lib

     Available versions:  (1)  1.1.8[2] 1.1.13[2] ~1.1.14-r1[2] 1.1.15[2] ~1.1.15-r1[2] 1.1.16.3 **1.2.9999[1] **1.2.9999.1[1] [M](~)9999[2]

        {X a52 aac aalib alsa altivec arts debug directfb dts dvd dxr3 esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss pulseaudio real samba sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vdr vdr-net vidix vis vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xinerama xv xvmc}

     Homepage:            http://hg.debian.org/hg/xine-lib/xine-lib-1.2/

     Description:         Core libraries for Xine movie player || xine-lib-1.2 || HG Version

[1] (layman/flameeyes-overlay)

[2] (layman/vdr-testing)

vdr02 tmp #
```

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute dein Eintrag in der make.conf ist noch nicht vorhanden, oder nicht korrekt?!

siehe zb auch ein paar Threads unter deinem hier

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5713355.html#5713355

----------

## 3PO

Thx für die Antwort.   :Very Happy: 

So langsam verstehe ich garnichts mehr....

Nachdem ich heute nochmal "eix xine-lib" aufgerufen habe, geht es auf einmal.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich seit gesten nichts verändert habe.

```
vdr02 ~ # eix xine-lib

* media-libs/xine-lib

     Available versions:  (1)  1.1.16.3 **1.1.9999[1] **1.2.9999_p235[1] **1.2.9999_p240[1] **1.2.9999_p247[1]

        {X a52 aac aalib alsa altivec arts debug directfb dts dvd dxr3 esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss pulseaudio real samba sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vdpau vdr vidix vis vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xinerama xv xvmc}

     Homepage:            http://hg.debian.org/hg/xine-lib/xine-lib-1.2/

     Description:         Core libraries for Xine movie player - 1.2 development branch

[1] "berkano" /mnt/data/portage/local/layman/berkano

vdr02 ~ #
```

... Na ja, wie auch immer, jetzt geht es ja.   :Laughing: 

----------

